# Domanda su emerge e il downgrade di un pacchetto. [Risolto]

## Raffo

L'altro giorno ho notato che portage mi aveva fatto il downgrade di media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.7 alla versione 0.8.5-r1. purtroppo però portage nn ha considerato che il downgrade va a influire con amarok, che necessita di versioni superiori alla 0.8.5. ho dovuto quindi emergere di nuovo gst-plugins. ora nn posso fare l'update perchè portage continua a voler fare il downgrade di gst-plugins. ho provato quindi a inserire il pacchetto in package.keywords 

```
=media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.7
```

ma portage sembra ignorare la mia modifica. oltre a chiedere se sto sbagliando o ho dimenticato di fare qualcosa, chiedo il perchè l'opzione upgradeonly è deprecata. in casi come questo può essere utile, anche se nn me la sento di emergere con portage che mi dice

```
*** Warning: --upgradeonly is a deprecated option in portage-2.0.51-r15

***          and will likely be removed in a future version.
```

oltre a voler risolvere il mio "problema" gradirei anche discutere sull'utilità dell'opzione upgradeonly... nn sembra anche a voi che portage nn sia chiaro in alcune cose? è il package manager più potente che io abbia mai provato, ma nn prende una via chiara. ha opzioni deprecate, il singolare uso dei file package.*.... secondo me potrebbe fare automaticamente alcune azioni...Last edited by Raffo on Tue Feb 22, 2005 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alexzndr

 *Quote:*   

> ho provato quindi a inserire il pacchetto in package.keywords
> 
> ```
> =media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.7
> ```
> ...

 

Cosi' non va bene; la sintassi del file package.keywords e':

```
 media-libs/gst-plugins ~x86
```

chiaramente se usi architettura x86

Poi devi aggiungere al file package.unmask:

```
=media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.7
```

In questo modo non hai bisogno di dare -U come opzione!

Anche se dai un -u il pacchetto e' comunque "bloccato" alla versione che hai specificato!

Molto piu' comodo e pulito di -U!!!

Ciao ciao

----------

## Raffo

ho già provato anche così e nn andava.  ho riprovato nel dubbio e nn va cmq. 

cmq sono d'accordo che usare i file package.* è meglio, nn sono molto convinto sul modo in cui vengono utilizzati...

----------

## Raffo

up

----------

## gutter

 *man portage wrote:*   

> 
> 
>               package.mask
> 
>                      A list of DEPEND atoms to mask.  Useful if specific  ver-
> ...

 

E leggiamole ogni tanto le pagine man  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

già provato. nn va. ho inserito la riga sia in package.keywords che in package.unmask.

----------

## gutter

Forse non mi sono spiegato: hai letto cosa ho postato? Mi riferisco a package.mask e non package.unmask o package.keyword  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Forse non mi sono spiegato: hai letto cosa ho postato? Mi riferisco a package.mask e non package.unmask o package.keyword 

 

ma scusa nn capisco l'utilità di maskerare un pacchetto, devo solo far capire a portage che nn voglio fare il downgrade. potrei maskerare la ver 0.8.5, ma capisci che nn sarebbe una soluzione. avrei un errore come output, lo sai bene.

----------

## gutter

Infatti se non vuoi fare in downgrade ti mascheri tutti i pacchetti di versione inferiore al tuo. Cosi se esce una versione superiore alla tua versione attualmente installata viene fatto l'upgrade ma il downgrade non viene mai eseguito.

Mi pare che sia questo quello che tu vuoi.

----------

## Raffo

ma se lo maskero mi da

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.5*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.5-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.5" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild gnome-extra/gdesklets-core-0.33.1

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

----------

## gutter

Hai provato a scrivere in package.mask la riga:

<media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.7

----------

## Raffo

stesso errore.

----------

## gutter

Hai tolto tutto il resto da package.keyword e package.unmask:?:  :Question: 

----------

## Raffo

si, ma credo mi sia sfuggito un commento, sto controllando...

----------

## gutter

Deve funzionare per forza.

----------

## Raffo

niente da fare, è tutto ok, almeno all'apparenza...

----------

## Raffo

vabbè grazie gutter, hai fatto il possibile, ora vedo dove ho sbagliato, perchè DEVE funzionare...

----------

## gutter

Scusa ma non avevo letto il post relativo all'erroe di emerge., mi era sfuggito.

E normale che ti dia errore dal momento che gnome-extra/gdesklets-core-0.33 necessita di quella versione.

EDIT: la procedura che ti ho detto è corretta per mascherare un pacchetto ma come ti ho detto se lo mascheri ed un altro pacchetto lo richiede come dipendenza allora hai poco da fare.

----------

## Raffo

cavolo è vero  :Shocked: 

nn avevo notato neanche io l'output, sono parecchio di fretta... cmq mi stai dicendo che nn c'è soluzione? devo sommergere gdesklets o fare il downgrade, right?

sarebbe da capire perchè gdesklets nn vuole una dep maggiore...

----------

## gutter

Esatto.

----------

## Raffo

ok per ora mi attacco  :Laughing: 

al limite sommergo le gdesklets, ma mi dispiacerebbe, le ho usate a lungo e mi potrebbero tornare utili...

----------

## Raffo

scusate, ma mi ci sto incavolando. paste dall'ebuild di gdesklets 

```
RDEPEND=">=dev-lang/python-2.3

   >=dev-libs/glib-2

   >=gnome-base/librsvg-2

   >=gnome-base/gconf-2

   >=gnome-base/libgtop-2.6

   >=dev-python/pygtk-2.4

   >=dev-python/gnome-python-2.6

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.2

   >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.2"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   sys-devel/gettext

   dev-util/pkgconfig

   dev-util/intltool"
```

e da gst-plugins-vorbis

```
RDEPEND=">=media-libs/libvorbis-1"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.9"
```

nn capisco... qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè la dipendenza richiesta nn è in nessuno dei due ebuild??  :Confused:   :Question:   :Confused: 

----------

## sam75

ho anch'io avuto un prob simile.

controlla che tutti i plugin di gstream siano stati aggiornati alla versione 0.8.7

Dai un 

```
emerge -uDtpv world
```

e vedi se ti da qualcosa del tipo

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.8.1-r1  -accessibility +cdr +dvdr -hal

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/nautilus-2.8.2-r1  +cups -debug +flac +gstreamer +mad +oggvorbis

[nomerge      ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.8.5

[ebuild     UD]    media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.5-r1 [0.8.7] +alsa -debug +esd +oss 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

come vedi in questo caso era rimasto non aggiornato gst-plugins-flac-0.8.5

nel mio /etc/portage/package.keyword ho dovuto mettere la sezione:

```

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.7 ~x86

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.7 ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.7 ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.7 ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.7 ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.7 ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.7 ~x86

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.8.7 ~x86

```

poi ho aggiornato 1 a 1 i pacchetti. Nel caso precedente:

```
emerge -u gst-plugins-flac
```

OK, non e' una soluzione elegante, ma con me ha funzionato.

ciao

----------

## Raffo

ok ho risolto così, anche se come soluzione è davvero poco elegante, nn ci dovrebbero essere queste incongruenze in portage...

----------

## motaboy

bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## sam75

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> bugs.gentoo.org

 

 :Question: 

Ho cercato un po', ma non ho trovato nulla  :Embarassed:  . Saro' acciecato... :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## sam75

@ Raffo

se hai risolto, credo si possa mettere [risolto].

ciao

----------

## gutter

Forse motaboy intendeva dire di creare un bug report.

----------

## Raffo

pensate sia opportuno fare un bug report??  :Confused: 

io nn saprei da dove iniziare....

----------

## gutter

Vai sul sito bugs.gentoo.org, ti registri e segui le istruzioni.

----------

